# Sleeping in the Food/Water Dish



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Gus is so cute! 
(btw, I love that colour on your wall in the last pic, I'm painting a bedroom in our house a colour very similar tonight )

Here is Molson, fast asleep in the car, head in dish.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Romeo, one of Gracie's pups aged 4 weeks


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack and his water bowl from about 11 weeks old I think. He still sleeps by it when he's tired. At least he's stopped digging in the water.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a cute boy Gus is in those pictures. That boy doesn't want to be called late for dinner! 

My guys are food motivated but I have never caught them sleeping by their supper dishes. They do come running when they hear them jingle.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

He hasn't done it since he was a baby, but I've sure got some cute ones of Oscar sleeping in his water bowl... :

Drifting off to sleep with his ear in the water... "What, mom? This is comfy!" 








Face in the water and sleeping!! He was actually blowing bubbles LOL :bowl:








Waking up... action shot! 








Back to sleep, paw in the water


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those puppies are all so cute....love the ear in the water.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love these pictures!


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Ya, definitely a great thread! Would love to see more pics!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love all these pictures!!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We have many pictures of Annie laying on various water dishes. She likes to lay on them or near them, so she can just lift her head and get a drink. Very efficient.

(She's not a puppy--but she thinks that she is--so I'll go ahead and include her.)


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

This is Zippy when he was 2 months and he used to do this a lot!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These are great photos and I've been ooohhhing and aaaawwwing like its going out of style. Please keep the pics coming if you've got them.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scout loved his food/water bowls as a pup


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

not quite in the bowl, but an AWWW moment


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

man, i have to say I love this thread!
I am home with my Katie at the moment and she is nursing a sore leg so this thread brought a much needed dose of sunshine in my heart!
I can share one too! (hope I did it right - first time adding pictures! eek!)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, I thought you said _in_ the water dish (and not really sleeping).


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Is my Nana the only one who doesnt do this? haha I dont think food is much of a priority to her haha. Love all the pics!


----------

